# Blue-Green algae in lakes and ponds... dogs and livestock



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I haven’t seen anything about this so I am posting this article. It’s a must read if you let your dogs drink from, or swim in lakes or ponds.

https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/algae-poisoning


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting this Jojoga. 


The DEC website for NY has a link to reported blooms in the state, I imagine other areas have similar things.

I’m watching this for my amphibious poodle!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Saw your post just after reading this article. What a tragedy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There are regular reports about the lakes and ponds round here - it is always a relief when heavy rain gets the water flowing again. Definitely something to be aware of when out and about.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh dear, what a horribly sad story 

Thank you for this information on algae. I live by Lake Superior. Fortunately it is still safe in the area I live, but apparently is becoming warmer and then could have problems. 

My dog does love to drink out of our rivers especially, but also the lake. 
When I travel I will definitely have to keep him away from the water.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Why, I am a HUGE believer in environmental laws and regulations. That includes inspection, oversight and warning the public when there are concerns or duties to warn.


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Our property is right between two lakes; the smaller lake has lots of lily pads and reeds along the shoreline so we don't go in it. The bigger one is deep and cold so we and the dogs swim in it a lot, so we will have to watch it.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes many algae that bloom produce toxins when they do so and this can happen in both fresh (lakes, rivers) and salt (ocean and estuary) water. Some of the toxins are also very harmful to humans.


On a related note here is a link to very comprehensive reporting from the Washington Post on the havoc being wreaked by climate change across the continental US. https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...climate-change-america/?wpisrc=nl_most&wpmm=1


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

We just got back from our property at the lake
















Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

I don't think there was blue green algae but the lake is blooming. Also this is why the poodles ate clipped short in summer!

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

So much undergrowth









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------

